# Gratiot River bridge proposal



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

It was short notice when I got this email! This will let you know whats happening anyway.

From Michele Anderson:
Speaking of public comments, if any of you in Lower Michigan like coming up here to the U.P. for trout fishing, see my article on threat to the Gratiot River from developer who wants to build a private bridge to access lakeshore property he sold people with no legal access. The bridge would jeopardize NAWCA funding (federal funds to preserve wetlands and habitat for waterfowl, etc.) for projects in the Upper Peninsula. In fact, Keweenaw County would have to give back NAWCA funds they received for a county park at the mouth of the Gratiot River near Lake Superior where Trout Unlimited people have been restoring coaster brook trout. Today is the last day for requesting public hearing but you can still send comments to the DEQ even after today to express opinions. See details in the article on www.keweenawnow.com and contact info for the DEQ office. Thanks, Michele Anderson, Editor and Publisher

DEQ permit for Gratiot River bridge proposal allows public comment until Nov. 27

http://www.keweenawnow.com/news/gratiot_bridge_permit_02_11/gratiot_bridge_02_11.htm


----------

